# Chinese mantis enclosure?



## dgerndt (Dec 29, 2010)

I have one Chinese mantis nymph who is currently at L4. He's only about one inch long, and I have him in a 32 oz deli cup. That's all fine for now, but he's going to be an adult in only three more molts. And that leaves me with a problem. I have no idea what to house him in when he's molting to his next instars. From what I've seen from his molts so far, he's going to only get exponentially bigger each time. (4-5 inches as an adult!)

I was thinking I could make a screen cube, or I could buy a big plastic bin then make a screen lid and glue screen to the sides. But I figured I would get some suggestions from people with much more experience than me. I plan on keeping him in a three gallon glass tank with a screen lid once he becomes an adult.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 29, 2010)

I would keep him in the 32oz deli cup for his next 2 molts; then just transfer him to the 3 gallon glass tank during the last instar before molting to adult. If you're afraid he'll get too big for comfortable molting on the second to last molt, transfer him after this next one to the larger enclosure. It should be fine. Best of luck with him!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Dec 29, 2010)

If you are interested in getting a middle of the road cage, the mesh cube cages many people use are pretty cheap and they are easy to store when not in use. You can however always do what Katnapper mentioned. Assuming the tank isn't too decorated he shouldn't have too much trouble finding his food. They are pretty voracious eaters and I've on several occasions watched mine climb down two feet of cage because they see the food moving down on the ground and have no intentions of waiting and hoping it will come to them.

I have to admit I think the adult Chinese have an easier time in the mesh cages. They love to move around so much and the adults always seem rather clumsy trying to hang onto slick glass. I also wonder about shedding. All of my Chinese have always preferred to shed from the walls in my mesh enclosures and have never once picked the ceiling. I however imagine in a deli cup/tank they would end up however shedding from the ceiling since the walls would be too slick.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree with Krissim on the net cages... actually, that's what I use for adult (and molting to adult) mantids. I've never kept the Chinese in deli cups before... but I did rear some (before I got the net cages) in similar sized hard plastic enclosures that i'd modified the lids with a circular hole covered with organza cloth. I also agree that the Chinese mantids did have a hard time with the slick walls. I have roughed up the walls of deli cups and other plastic containers with coarse sandpaper, which I think helps. Adding either sticks or backer rod or some other perching device that they have an easier time climbing, gripping, and hanging from is a good idea too.... unless it encroaches upon the vertical room needed to molt properly. That's one thing that's good about the net cages.... they're 12" high and suitable for nearly any size mantis... from rearing newborns to adult of most species.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Dec 29, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> That's one thing that's good about the net cages.... they're 12" high and suitable for nearly any size mantis... from rearing newborns to adult of most species.


Yep, the smaller net cages are so lovely. I start my nymphs straight out in them and will raise them up often to adults before moving them into my larger fancier setups. However, I don't tend to keep near as many mantises at once as a lot of people do, so I can certainly see why many enjoy using the deli cups and such.


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2010)

Check out Live Monarch net cages. They are excellent and cheap. The small cube will be perfect for a chinese.

http://www.livemonarch.com/store_enclosures.php


----------



## Morbo (Dec 30, 2010)

Rick said:


> Check out Live Monarch net cages. They are excellent and cheap. The small cube will be perfect for a chinese.
> 
> http://www.livemonarch.com/store_enclosures.php


Thanks for that link. I'm thinking about ordering a small one.


----------



## dgerndt (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry for the very late response. You all have very good points, and I agree that adult Chinese have a really hard time climbing glass walls. I'll check out those monarch net cages. I might end up just making one though.

Thanks for all your input.


----------

